# Alfa Laval, Brentford - August 2009



## poles_apart (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi there. First post and, inspired by some of the great work on here, first visit to a site with a camera. Alfa Laval manufacture industrial equipment for fluid handling and heat transfer. The UK operation moved to Brentford in 1934 but the factory was closed around 15 years ago. Redevelopment is proposed but nothing has left the drawing board yet...






The site is adjacent to the M4 motorway and the tower block is used for advertisments





























Has anyone else seen anything like this last picture? The door was covered with phone numbers and, apparently, requests for and references to scrap metal.

This place has more to offer I think but unfortunately I had to cut my visit a little short.


----------



## swedish (Aug 22, 2009)

alrite poles_apart, some nice shots there really like shot No.2. its a shame your explore was cust short as looks like has portenial to be a very interesting site!
sorry but cant help with the door shot, only similar thing i have seen like that is just random vandalisum.
anyway thanks for sharing an keep up the good work


----------



## steadyguy (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi All,
they used to make the De-Laval oil seperator that was used on big ships to clean lubricating oil and fuel oil. As we now have so few ships the factory is now at it's home base in Europe. Sweden I think it is.
George.


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 26, 2009)

Interesting building, especially the exterior.


----------



## steptoe (Aug 26, 2009)

Alfa Laval used to make dairy equipment as well. Things like cream seperators and milking machines.


----------



## poles_apart (Aug 27, 2009)

Inside there were what looked like old advertising banners in a big bundle. I think there's a scaffold; I dunno if the building actually looks like that underneath (I Imagine Kasabian were big in the 1930's). Didn't come across any old products though which is a shame cos it sounds like they made some interesting stuff.

Fake edit: This multimap photo shows it naked


----------

